# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون الدولي العام > Public International Law >  Definitions of International Law

## هيثم الفقى

[align=left] 
Public International Law is the law of the political system of nation-states. It is a distinct and self-contained system of law, independent of the national systems with which it interacts, and dealing with relations which they do not effectively govern. Since there is no overall legislature or law-creating body in the international political system, the rules, principles, and processes of international law must be identified through a variety of sources and mechanisms. This can make international law appear difficult to pin down. Students and scholars in the United States often use the _Restatement of the Law (Third), the Foreign Relations of the United States_ as a guide to identifying international law as applied in the US. 
_ALI Restatement 3rd,_ Section 101, International Law Defined: 
"International law, as used in this Restatement, consists of rules and principles of general application dealing with the conduct of states and of international organizations and with their relations inter se, as well as with some of their relations with persons, whether natural or juridical."From the _Oxford English Dictionary_: 
"[I]_nternational law, the law of nations_, under which nations are regarded as individual members of a common polity, bound by a common rule of agreement or custom; opposed to _municipal law_ , the rules binding in local jurisdictions."[/align]

----------


## أم خطاب

شكرا أستاذ هيثم على النقل

----------

